# Injection Baker's Cyst



## k4lilly (May 6, 2013)

Hi,

I am finding mulitple opinions out there regarding which CPT is correct to code an injection of a Baker's Cyst. I have read that 20612 is not appropriate because a ganglion cyst and a Baker's Cyst are completely different. I have read that 20610 is not accurate because its technically not a joint its behind the knee. I also question 10160 as I have seen mention of that code and one site said to use 20550 or 20551.

Does anyone code these regularly and have experience with them and know what is right???? We injected triamcinolone.

Thank you so much!!!
Kelly Lilly


----------



## DOVERRED (May 7, 2013)

I use 20610..rational is that the definition of a baker's cyst is it a collection of synovial fluid that has escaped from the* knee joint or a bursa *and formed a new synovial fluid lined sac(baker's cyst) in the popliteal space(just outside the knee joint)........now the definition or layman explanation of cpt 20610 is arthrocentesis, aspiration and/or injection;*major joint or bursa*(eg, shoulder,hip, kneen joint,subacromial bursa....so it just not the joint itself but the bursa just outside the joint where the baker's cyst can originate from


----------



## k4lilly (May 14, 2013)

thank you so much for your awesomely explained out response! Thank you, thank you!!!


----------

